# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Διασταυρώσεις κίτρινων και λευκών κυρίαρχων καναρινιών

## xXx

*Η μόνη διέξοδος σε αυτή τη διασταύρωση για να πάρουμε πουλιά λευκά υπολειπόμενα είναι και οι δύο γονείς να είναι φορείς του λευκού υπολειπόμενου.
Η μόνη πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα διασταύρωση είναι μεταξύ ''καθαρού=pur'' κίτρινου με λευκό κυρίαρχο ''καθαρού=pur''. Στις άλλες 3 διασταυρώσεις δεν μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε τα πουλιά που είναι φορείς του υπολειπόμενου λευκού, αφού φαινοτυπικά τα κίτρινα και τα κίτρινα φορείς λευκού υπολειπόμενου είναι ίδια, όπως και τα λευκά κυρίαρχα σε σχέση με τα λευκά κυρίαρχα φορείς λευκού υπολειπόμενου.
*




*ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ (2 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl+ = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ

ΛΕΥΚΑ (4 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL/bl+/bl+ = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ
BL+/BL/bl+/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ
BL+/BL+/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ’’
BL+/BL/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟΥ’’


Οι υπόλοιποι τρεις δυνατοί γονότυποι εξαιρούνται BL/BL/bl/bl, BL/BL/bl+/bl και BL/BL/bl+/bl+ , αφού η παρουσία του BL γονιδίου 2 φορές είναι θανατηφόρα.*

----------

